# The 'bay' of perfection!



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Major project of mine! been waiting a long time for this, so here we go!

All major works are done clading etc, next jobs will be floor coating and a second lighting rig

Pics will apear here from time to time!

Cheers


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

In fact just looked at that picture and its an old one!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks big


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

adf27 said:


> Looks big


Huge!

100 m sq!


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

i wish cool space


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice big space you got there mate.


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

I will continue this thresd with developments....

This morning the floor has been coated -


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, kind of disappeared there!

Any way been busy!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

golf:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks a great space there mate


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

More pics!!
What floor paint u use?


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

shudaman said:


> More pics!!
> What floor paint u use?


Pics coming - floor paint in the end was naff! so looking for a replacement :doublesho


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Collection of stuff!!


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

And more !


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

you like your autoglym products then haha nice work area you have there, wish my step dad would learn to keep my garage tidy


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

See your a fan of Motor Bike cleaner. Best APC on the market.


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

craig b said:


> See your a fan of Motor Bike cleaner. Best APC on the market.


Used to their acid free wheel cleaner ;-)


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Sparky in today for more lights! pics later


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Adam_ said:


> In fact just looked at that picture and its an old one!


Hello Mate:wave:

Where do you get the banners from that are on the walls please.

Regards

Dave S

Nice unit by the way:thumb:


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Hello Mate:wave:
> 
> Where do you get the banners from that are on the walls please.
> 
> ...


Got them printed up myself - a certain online business card website will sort you out


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Well sparky has gone and theres more light!!

Ongoing










Finished


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good work:thumb:


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Today is a total clean out and move around as the lighting now is in a different position!


----------



## bighed (May 18, 2008)

What car cover is that?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Air chamber by he looks of it


----------



## Adam_ (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep - Air chambers


----------

